# Teaching polite "greet"



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

bumping...

Thanks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I bring my dogs to places like Petco and ask people if they would mind helping me train. Usually they will 

I will then explain what I am doing and in the case of greeting, I might request the following.

- When I have my dog in a sit, please come towards him. If he gets up just back away. 
- If he stays sitting, could you greet me please? without making eye contact?
- If he stays sitting, would you mind shaking my hand?

etc.
Good luck


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I know what you are going through. My Gunner (2 years) has passed his CGC. However, he gets extremely excited when someone comes over to visit. I'm working with him to stay down but he just loves it when company comes. When we are walking on the streets he doesn't get as excited when we meet people. I know we have to continue to practice at home. I was told that if someone comes in the door and he gets crazy to have them go back out and start over again so that he finally realizes that he has to behave to be petted. He is fine at the nursing home we visit too. It's just when someone comes to the house. Sunrise has some good suggestions for when you are out. Good luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to say to wait for him to grow up a little... until I saw he's 2 years old. So that would not have been helpful advice.  

My best suggestion is to gather up people your dog knows and used to having around so they aren't likely to excite your dog. And practice every single day with your dog using these people. The idea is you want him to get the idea of what you want him to do - and you want him to learn how much fun it is to be successful.

That's about how I taught my Jacks "stand for exams". I remember being at a similar point as you when my guy was getting into novice classes and would not do the sit for exam without wiggling and twirling around. It took cracking down at home and practicing one successful stand every single day. 

One thing to make sure of - whoever is practicing with you at home needs to get the message that you want your dog to be successful so he can be rewarded and praised. <- My mom drove me nuts because she sometimes assumed when I asked for help I wanted her to throw food around and have a party. Or my younger brother would be a little too rough with the patdown and push my dog out of position.

The other thing... I kinda have two rules of behavior, and maybe this is bad. When I'm out walking, I kinda assume that meeting a complete stranger in a "nontraining" atmosphere will be too much for a young and excitable dog. So I automatically reach for my guy's collar to teach him to meet people and dogs politely. At least when Jacks was younger. Now I don't really have to do that, because he knows to keep his feet on the ground. But he is allowed to go up and wiggle for people and lean up against them, as long as he doesn't jump. 

When I'm on the floor at class, I want him to respect the "we are training" atmosphere and only pay attention to me and "working". So there is no sniffing or visiting with other dogs and even when people come up to exam him, I don't want him to be paying attention to them. This is important, because I can't control how close people sit to the ring or the type of exam the judge gives him.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd do pretty much what Sunrise suggests: get some people who are willing to be trainer/greeters. Have their behavior show him that squirming or other inappropriate behavior leads to the greeter turning away and becoming exceedingly boring. Only good dogs sitting straight get any kind of attention (even eye contact or talking).


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!

I think my best shot is heading out to our local Petsmart/Petco. Repeatedly. Hum, wonder if they'd let me set up a tent and camp out there? 

It's a little hard finding people to assist in his training but I try to take advantage of every opportunity.

It's that last minute. He's technically still sitting, he just squirms his butt around at their feet so he can squeeze every inch against their legs.


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

If I understand right, he's twisting and turning to get to be as close as he can with anyone.

I think my advice would be to not let people pet him for a while, so that his expectations to meet people will get a little lowered.. ?
and then start off slowly by getting persons go up to him, greet you from a distance. then slowly come closer, while you work on keeping in touch.
then start off by people just greeting you, shaking your hand and stuff. then work with someone bending down and reach out their hands towards him, but not greeet him. of course, during all of those steps .. keep an eye on his behaviour.  I guess my explanation might be a litttle weird, but i hope you understand.
I have had some of the same problem w/ my new guide dog. Nick has a tendency to get up and greet ppl while in harness wich he is acording to the guide dog schools here is not supposed to do. We have started to work on people comming up to me from a distance, rewording him being calm. and if we fail, the people walk away from us. We also do the opositte way sometimes, which is ... walking up to ppl who wants to greethim, but keep him at heal. if you know your dog knows what he's supposed to do, you can however put limits and give him a message that this is not accepted.
how about giving an alternative command when ppl want to greeet him?

greetings from tino4ever.


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!

We are getting better, at least in class.

And I am taking every opportunity to let him greet people. Politely.
Wiggling himself around so he is one with their legs is not polite. 

I'm not sure he'll pass the CGC his 1st time but we are working on it. Everything else, he's fine! Long sit/down stay and me leaving the rooom, no problem. Meet/greet other dogs and students in the class, his attention stays right on me.

He's also best behaved greetings at class and I need to work on transitioning that politeness elsewhere.

I'm having fun though!

When I have his attention, it's just wonderful to get those moments when I feel like we are working as a team! 

Thanks again for the helpful suggestions!


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

*Training X TWO*

I love the suggestions--we are also in class and making progress...here's my issue...we are training 2 goldens, both under the age of 2. Due to some serious non-dog related issues-we are obviously getting a late start. Our trainer has us walking them separately and working them separately because they are too bonded to each other. The younger one is doing much better with that-the older one (2 yrs in April) is anxious and doesn't focus as well.

I'd appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you see the Excessive Greeting Disorder Support Group thread? You're welcome to join: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...xcessive-greeting-disorder-support-group.html.


----------

